# Neuroscience student suffering from IBS-like symptoms



## middleeasternviking (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi,

I am in my last year of undergrad in college - 23 year old male - studying neuroscience. I wish my life could go back to normal, but it seems like that is not going to be happening.

For over a year I suffered from severe constant nausea and diarrhea. Somehow the nausea stopped about 2 weeks ago and I am free from it (thanks God) now. It only returns for a few minutes on some days now, but it is not constant like before.

However I wake up from my sleep with bloating, gas, and lots of burping with discomfort and slight pain.

I have become anxious about commuting to school (and my school is 2 hours away by bus) or just going out with friends in general, due to my symptoms.

The diarrhea has gone ever since I tried Imodium and started the low-FODMAP diet as of a few days ago (though I've heard it takes longer to fully work). The gas and bloating is still there however. And sometimes I fall and eat high FODMAP foods by accident.

It sounds like I am recovering but I know there is no cure for IBS, and it just makes me very sad. Sometimes I have wanted to end it all; not trying to sound dramatic but yeah.

I want to go to medical school and become a GI specialist to help people suffering from things like what I have, or a neurologist (since I have a lot of interest in brain science). That was such an easy thing to say before my symptoms started a year ago, since I have a hard work ethic. But now I just feel like a failure and sad about life. even though I am recovering and the nausea at least is gone, and even though my grades are still good.


----------

